# JBL MS 8 - Broken Display Input - Now what?



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone else has experienced a problem with the display input jack on their MS 8? Mine was working fine, then one day the display wouldn't turn on but the MS 8 still worked. I went to look at it and when I gently wiggled the display wire/jack, the MS 8 shut down and now the whole thing is dead. Can this be fixed? Has anyone experienced a similar problem?


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Man this is depressing. I thought I read in the past that others had problems with this same input jack. I was really hoping someone would chime in with a fix.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you written JBL?


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not yet. This just happened Sat/Sun.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

Is the display jack on the MS-8 unit the one that broke?

If so let me know if you want to sell your display and remote. Someone stole mine and I can't get a replacement display from JBL because they have been on back order for 3 months.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm selling various parts of the MS-8! ALL BNIB!


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

willtel said:


> Is the display jack on the MS-8 unit the one that broke?
> 
> If so let me know if you want to sell your display and remote. Someone stole mine and I can't get a replacement display from JBL because they have been on back order for 3 months.


Yes, the actual jack on the MS 8 board is what's broken. I'm really hoping I can get this fixed before I start selling off parts from it and moving on to something else.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

emilime75 said:


> Yes, the actual jack on the MS 8 board is what's broken. I'm really hoping I can get this fixed before I start selling off parts from it and moving on to something else.


I got the parts I needed and I am back in action. A friend of mine that is an installer described the MS-8s as "fragile" and their shop has popped a few during installs.

Check with Matt R and see if he can help you out, he knows his way around the inside of one.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/amp-guts-modifications-custom-crossovers/101409-modded-ms8.html


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

I had the same issue with my ms8. after trying many times to resolder the input jack back to the board (it keeps coming off) I cut the the end of the display cable that goes into the ms8 jack, stripped the wire, It has 3 coloured wires and a ground wire, soldered the wires directly on to the board at the corresponding points (will try to look for the sketch I made to mark which cable goes where) and it has been working fine ever since. You can take it to some seasoned repairman and get it done, its not that difficult at all. Cheers!


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

willtel said:


> I got the parts I needed and I am back in action. A friend of mine that is an installer described the MS-8s as "fragile" and their shop has popped a few during installs.
> 
> Check with Matt R and see if he can help you out, he knows his way around the inside of one.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/amp-guts-modifications-custom-crossovers/101409-modded-ms8.html


Yeah, such a tiny little jack should never have been used, IMO. It seems as a tiny little tug can easily break it.



acidbass303 said:


> I had the same issue with my ms8. after trying many times to resolder the input jack back to the board (it keeps coming off) I cut the the end of the display cable that goes into the ms8 jack, stripped the wire, It has 3 coloured wires and a ground wire, soldered the wires directly on to the board at the corresponding points (will try to look for the sketch I made to mark which cable goes where) and it has been working fine ever since. You can take it to some seasoned repairman and get it done, its not that difficult at all. Cheers!


If you would be so kind and let me know what color wire goes to which pin on the board, that would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

emilime75 said:


> Yeah, such a tiny little jack should never have been used, IMO. It seems as a tiny little tug can easily break it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you would be so kind and let me know what color wire goes to which pin on the board, that would be highly appreciated. Thanks.



Here you go sir:










I actually solded the wires to the corresponding point on the underside of the PCB directly on to those black transistor thingies ( I dont know what they are called)











I hope this helps, I fixed my display this way and it has been working fine ever since. One thing though, pass the display wire through the hole for the display input jack on the ms8 side plate BEFORE you solder the wires because after that you wont be able to pass the other end of the cable that goes into the LCD as its bigger than that hole. And also tie a knot once you pass the wire through to prevent further tugs and resulting disconnection of the solder points.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks acidbase. I took a look at my cable and it turns out my color designations are a bit different. I have a white wire instead of the blue, the rest are the same, black, red, and bare/shield. Do you think it's safe to assume the same pin/color designations, just connect the white wire to where the blue would go?

Thanks.



acidbass303 said:


> Here you go sir:
> 
> View attachment 37021
> 
> ...


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

The best bet would be to take off the input jack completely by removing the solder. Then plug the ms8 end of the cable into the jack and then using a dmm check which coloured wire goes where.
Draw a sketch or something then label the four points according to your findings.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

acidbass303, you rock. I got it working. It turns out with mine, pin 3 is the red wire and pin 4 is the white wire. The shield and black wires were the same as the diagram you posted. Thank you so much.



acidbass303 said:


> The best bet would be to take off the input jack completely by removing the solder. Then plug the ms8 end of the cable into the jack and then using a dmm check which coloured wire goes where.
> Draw a sketch or something then label the four points according to your findings.


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

emilime75 said:


> acidbass303, you rock. I got it working. It turns out with mine, pin 3 is the red wire and pin 4 is the white wire. The shield and black wires were the same as the diagram you posted. Thank you so much.


I am glad that I could be of help and that you got your Ms-8 working again


----------



## Schramm (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently fixed an out of warranty MS-8 with a broken display jack and would like to share my experiences. However, the jack itself was not damaged in any way and the circuit board pads/traces were fully intact. It was a matter of re-soldering the jack to the board. Fixing anything with surface mount components is not easy, but is possible with the correct equipment and know how under such scenario. If the pads/traces are ripped off, I think the repair would be next to impossible given the multi-layer PCB.

The attached .pdf highlights the repair.

The lesson of the story is to secure the cable with a strain relief when mounting the unit and do not pull on the display cord.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just did one with the pads ripped off the board and it wasnt easy.

Also the one I did had already been glued to the board.It looked like it was done at the factory so maybe they are already addressing the issue of the jack breaking off the board.But when the jack broke the glue pulled dp2 and q4 off the board also.


----------



## Schramm (Mar 12, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I just did one with the pads ripped off the board and it wasnt easy.
> 
> Also the one I did had already been glued to the board.It looked like it was done at the factory so maybe they are already addressing the issue of the jack breaking off the board.But when the jack broke the glue pulled dp2 and q4 off the board also.


Interesting. I noted the same potential problem in the .pdf (pads ripping off if adhesive fixed to board). The one I just fixed was manufactured in 2010, marked 410-0169-001 REV 1. What was the date of manufacture on yours?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Exactly the same.The glue looked just like white cake icing and was brittle.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I agree that the jack should have been better secured to the board, but the only thing that will break the jack from the board is pretty siginificant DOWNWARD pressure on the plug when it's plugged in. Once it's broken, it's very difficult to fix.

"Fragile"...that's kinda funny.


----------



## Schramm (Mar 12, 2012)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I agree that the jack should have been better secured to the board, but the only thing that will break the jack from the board is pretty siginificant DOWNWARD pressure on the plug when it's plugged in. Once it's broken, it's very difficult to fix.
> 
> "Fragile"...that's kinda funny.


Glad to see your input. I am in 100% agreement and firmly believe the display jack design is perfectly adequate. This should never happen if used and installed properly. Unfortunately, I took a risk on buying a used device and was surprised to see the situation. I am very happy with the MS-8.


----------



## 351cougarman (Dec 5, 2013)

My MS-8's display screen only works when I position the cable going into the display jack a certain way or the screen doesnt come on at all..music still plays and the MS-8 is on, is it safe to say that the display jack broken?


----------



## Schramm (Mar 12, 2012)

351cougarman said:


> My MS-8's display screen only works when I position the cable going into the display jack a certain way or the screen doesnt come on at all..music still plays and the MS-8 is on, is it safe to say that the display jack broken?


The jack itself may have survived a yank on the cable. They are tough. The jack is probably intermittently losing connection on one or more of the solder pads. The chances of the cable itself being worn is extremely unlikely. The only way to know for sure is to inspect and test.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Time to upgrade to a better DSP?


----------



## 351cougarman (Dec 5, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> Time to upgrade to a better DSP? [/QUOTE
> 
> lol Hey get out my brain hahahaha im over looking at if the 3sixty.3 is worth the trouble. The MS-8 was nice whiile lasted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schramm (Mar 12, 2012)

351cougarman said:


> sirbOOm said:
> 
> 
> > Time to upgrade to a better DSP? [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 351cougarman (Dec 5, 2013)

Schramm said:


> 351cougarman said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely No. I would contact JBL directly. They still retail for $800, it is worth sending in to the OEM to get fixed.
> ...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

360.3 or any "manual" DSP discussed on this forum will offer better potential than an MS-8 but it'll be a learning curve, especially for time alignment and level matching. I put an MS-8 in for a short bit after using a 360.3 to experiment and could never get the MS-8 to sound remotely as good as I had it with the 360.3 and the 360.3 tune was just a quick job by a amateur tuning hack job (me). I never achieved manually as good a center stage, though.


----------



## 351cougarman (Dec 5, 2013)

good to hear this coming from someone that has had a chance to try out both. I first wanted the 360.3 but after hearing about how hard set up is with a laptop and if you're not a tweaker you're not going to like having to tune every single thing. What I found myself doing with the MS-8 was always making adjustments and setting them as my favorites till I ran out. well now with no screen it's stuck on my last setting and I'm lucky I had the volume at -07 and logic 7 off when it stopped working. 

With the 360.3 can you also switch between Aux and head unit? I use my galaxy tab 3 as the main source and I also have another HU that I havent installed yet. Sorry if i'm asking this question in the wrong forum.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes. You technically have 4 source input options: RCA, Bluetooth, Aux, and Optical.

Once you get the basic hang of tuning (which takes time and frustration and crying), you'll eventually be able to take short cuts that get you to where you want to be faster.

The 360.3 comes with a remote thing that lets you switch tunes (including inputs associated with that tune profile) and the software is comprehensive but not confusing. Just study up on what all the little things mean and do and get help here for first steps. There's people here who are great tuners. Or suck it up and get a basic tune from someone local who has a reputation for being a good tuner. Do an A/B comparison between no tune and tune on and train your ear.


----------



## 351cougarman (Dec 5, 2013)

All yeah the frustration and crying will definitely be present wouldnt be right if it wasnt haha. I'm reading up on the 360.3 I like the price! those YouTube video's on it will have your head spinning though.


----------



## Dumple (Dec 16, 2010)

This thread is a god send and youve all saved me from buying another ms8!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 351cougarman (Dec 5, 2013)

Dumple said:


> This thread is a god send and youve all saved me from buying another ms8!!!!!!!!!


x2:smoking:

I'm still holding strong until it really goes out


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

acidbass303 said:


> Here you go sir:
> 
> View attachment 37021
> 
> ...


Mine is broken, I am going to give this a shot tonight. I pray it works


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

Well it didn't work, still sits at please wait. The guy sold me a defective unit.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just picked up a used MS-8. I hope it works OK.


----------



## Dmax11 (Mar 26, 2010)

I picked up one of these broken units off a good friend free of charge, his pad ripped off completely, if this happens to you its pretty easy to fix really just follow the pad to the bottom of the board all 4 connections are right under the connector with SMD capacitors or fuses not sure which they are on them.


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

im just wondering if u could use hot glue to strengthen the jack.or would that be a bad idea?


----------



## Dmax11 (Mar 26, 2010)

A friend of mine in the electronics industry recommended using CA glue ( super glue) i used gel type one all over the thing to help strengthen it but the real deal with it is you just gotta be super careful plugging it in and pulling it out, i just gradually twist it in and out seems to be the safest way to do it with the least amount of force and as others said tie up the cable so it can't be pulled on somehow.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

You don't have to be super careful plugging and unplugging, but you do have to be reasonably careful if you're building a panel to cover the unit or preventing it from flying around the trunk. 

Anyway, this is almost over. The unit has apparently been discontinued.


----------



## kmarei (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't cut the display cable and solder it directly onto motherboard
That way the stress is on the motherboard Everytime the cable is pulled
I'd use this female 2.5mm plug with a wire
That way you don't cut the jbl display cable, and you still keep the option to remove it
I'd do a small knot in the wire behind the hole in the case
So whe you pull, the knot prevents strain on the solder points

3 5mm Male to 2 5mm Female Cable Stereo Audio Adapters for iPhone iPod PC | eBay


----------

